# Best Thing Since Sliced Bread?



## JoelYrick (Mar 2, 2009)

I was just searching for a psalter tune online, and I saw that Google Books now has The Book of Psalms for Singing hosted on their site. I'm very excited to see this. I assumed that this wasn't done previously for copyright reasons or something. Here's the link: The Book of Psalms for Singing - Google Book Search

My excitement has been tempered a bit after realizing that it isn't in fact the full edition, but I'm sure I'll use it plenty anyway.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------

